# Créer un application native pour iphone



## TheFlorent (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Donc voila j'ai décidé de me lancer avec un ami dans la programmation, notre but étant de créer une petite application native pour iphone.
J'ai Xcode sur mon mac et j'ai de bonnes bases en C et C++.
J'ai entendu que les applications apple utilisait le language Objectif C et je voudrais savoir si ce language est très différent du C. Je voudrais aussi savoir si Xcode est bien pour ce type de programmation.

Merci,
Florent.


----------



## Céroce (21 Décembre 2011)

1) Objective-C c'est le langage C auquel on a ajouté les concepts objets du langage Smalltalk. Toute la syntaxe du C est utilisable telle quelle.

2) Xcode n'est pas conseillé, il est obligatoire.

3) Achète un un bon bouquin (par ex. celui de JP Imbert chez Micro Applications).


----------



## ntx (21 Décembre 2011)

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas allergiques à l'Anglais (et pour faire du Cocoa, il vaut mieux que cela soit le cas) et qui sont déjà familiers avec le C et la programmation objet, je pense que la doc en ligne d'Apple sur l'Objective-C est suffisante. 

Pour Cocoa, question mille fois posée.


----------



## TheFlorent (21 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## tatouille (28 Décembre 2011)

si tu fais de l'obj-c++ je te deconseille llvm, reste sur gcc, llvm est totalement bugué, le systeme de parsing de la grammaire genere des erreurs d'instructions, une belle merde.


----------

